# Does the cum, precum or your own juice on the wang prevent you from giving good oral?



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

my wife thinks that my precum and my cum is disgusting and this ruins the attempts that she makes in her BJs. Yes its been 10 years 

of attempts....They are totally unsatisfying.

Once I have put it in her and when I crave for the feeling of her mouth again she feels disgusted to mouth it again - never done 

that and I never try this anyways. Would be heaven if she did though.

Generally I make her cum one way or the other though. I cum too generally but overall feeling is not satisfying most of the times.

My question to the ladies here : Does the cum, precum or your own juice on the wang prevent you from operating freely orally on the d__k?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well dip your finger in it and taste it yourself. Best way to know.....


----------



## Anomnom (Jun 25, 2012)

No, it doesn't prevent me operating freely as you put it! I don't think the taste of cum is particularly pleasant as such but it's not offensive to me at all. Same for if it's been inside me and then sucking it again..not something I overly seek to do but I have no problem doing it to pleasure my other half.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

None of the above. My husband's is bitter. Nothing we have tried has changed it in any way. I also have a horrible gag reflex. I use numbing mints for my gag reflex, and it helps a bit with the taste as well. She could try flavored gels to counteract the taste. Funny thing... when I give him oral after he has been inside me, my taste kinda neutralizes his lol. I can understand why she would have the "ewwww" mentality about that. A lot of women do. I used to. But, after 12 years of marriage.... I have changed my mind. 

What is her issue with oral? You said she thinks the pre-cum and cum are disgusting. Is it specifically the taste or something else?

I also agree with bandit. Taste and see. And yes, hubby has kissed me after I have given him oral. So, it's likely he has gotten at least a small taste lol.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ukv said:


> My question to the ladies here : Does the cum, precum or your own juice on the wang prevent you from operating freely orally on the d__k?


nope.that's just the icing on the c**k cake.Tells me he's enjoying himself and that I'm doing something very right.

then again i love all aspects of sex.the feel,the smells,the tastes..all of it.


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well dip your finger in it and taste it yourself. Best way to know.....


Tried all that and I dont mind... have tasted my own... if she wants I would do whatever she wants me to do with it... :lol:


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> What is her issue with oral? You said she thinks the pre-cum and cum are disgusting. Is it specifically the taste or something else?
> 
> I also agree with bandit. Taste and see. And yes, hubby has kissed me after I have given him oral. So, it's likely he has gotten at least a small taste lol.


I think the taste and the smell.... more specifically the taste of precum and both of cum...

I kiss her all the time and can do anything after her giving me oral or whatever... I have even given her a small rimming but she says no - I think its because she will not want to do it to me


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well dip your finger in it and taste it yourself. Best way to know.....


I've done that. Seems relatively inoffensive to me--certainly no worse than eating lima beans. But my wife finds it extraordinary distasteful now--although she didn't in the past.

So while in some cases it might be the taste or consistency, in as many cases or more it seems it's some sort of mental block.

But then, my wife used to like pesto and now she can't stand anything made with basil. These things are a mystery to me.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

I think it's great. nice and slippery and tasty, too.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

love a woman's juices, once dated a squirter and that was a pretty incredible turn-on, very hot (but a little messy)


----------



## ukv (Jul 6, 2012)

All the girls here would be really happy and deserve it since they make their husbands happy !!!


----------



## goosybygirl (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my husbands cum and will gladly lick myself off him . Having said that, I have had instances in the past where the person I was with didn't taste good or I didn't like the texture, etc. In those instances I just made sure I swallowed really fast lol. You get it over with and you have a happy b/f who doesn't know the difference.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

bandit.45 said:


> Well dip your finger in it and taste it yourself. Best way to know.....


didn't ozzy do this in concert?


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't mind it at all. It actually makes me feel good knowing that I'm making HIM feel good. I enjoy going down on him and it turns me on to hear the noises he makes. 

As for my own stuff on him, that doesn't bother me either. It actually REALLY turns him on when I kiss him after he goes down on me so I've gotten used to it.


----------



## missregina (Jul 26, 2012)

This is why I hardly give me H BJs. The taste and texture of it really turns my stomach. I know some women love it and some women hate it.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree with Scarlet!!!!


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Threads like this give us deprived such hope that our special dirty girl is out there waiting....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

the ratio is what...

soemthing like a uhmmm i dont know lets jsut say...

1 in 8...

Majoirty are on TAM hahahhaha:rofl:


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> I've done that. Seems relatively inoffensive to me--certainly no worse than eating lima beans. But my wife finds it extraordinary distasteful now--although she didn't in the past.
> 
> So while in some cases it might be the taste or consistency, in as many cases or more it seems it's some sort of mental block.
> 
> But then, my wife used to like pesto and now she can't stand anything made with basil. These things are a mystery to me.


Thanks for the belly laugh!!! Perhaps you should come to bed with a jar of pesto and ask her to choose. I think that silly humor might actually work for me. Worth a shot (pun intended).


----------



## HappyWife101709 (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't really like the taste but It never bothered me either ... right now my hubbys new thing is for me to let it oze out and drip while still sucking .. (he loves the visual) and you don't get much taste ..


----------

